# CPU-Kühler für Sockel 939



## JawMekEf (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo, Welchen Kühler könnt ihr mir für Sockel 939 empfehlen?

System:
Athlon 64 x2 4200+
A8N-SLi Premium
HD 5770 1GB
1GB RAM
500W NT
Windows 7 32bit


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 939*

Den hier


----------



## JawMekEf (23. Februar 2011)

Ist der leise?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 939*

Der Loki sollte leise sein, genau wie der hier
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (RR-910-HTX3-GP) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## JawMekEf (24. Februar 2011)

Gut, Danke


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 939*

Scythe Mugen 2 (Sockel 478/775/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2000) | Geizhals.at Deutschland <- Kühlt meinen i7!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 939*

Falls du noch übertakten möchtest, empfiehlt sich der Mugen 2, mit 2 Lüftern.


----------



## JawMekEf (24. Februar 2011)

Ich nehm den Mugen 2 

Wenn der X2 mit 3.0 GHz laufen, würd würd ich dann viel von merken?
Weil der kackt schon bei einem Gameplay Video ab, in 1680x1050 und bei Konvertierungsarbeiten.


----------



## Kaktus (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 939*

Es wäre etwas besser, aber der X2 basiert auf einer alten Technik, erwarte keine Wunder. Auf 3 Ghz ist er vielleicht so schnell wie ein aktueller Athlon II X2 mit 2,4 Ghz Takt. Kurz, er ist lahm, und auf 3Ghz ist er nur etwas weniger lahm. Bei Knvertierungsarbeiten wäre jede aktuell erhältliche CPU (außer Sempron) schneller.


----------



## JawMekEf (24. Februar 2011)

Ja,hast recht ist'n altes lahmes Ding.
Zum zocken reicht er ja auch noch


----------



## Kaktus (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 939*

Zocken mit 1GB Ram? Ist aber auch keine Freude. Schau dich doch mal auf dem Marktplatz um, man kann mittlerweile für sehr kleines Geld sehr gut umrüsten. Neu würdest du mit ca. 140€ ein neues Board, 4GB Ram und eine CPU um einen AMD X3 4XX CPU herum bekommen. Damit wärst du um Welten schneller unterwegs. Bei Spielen wie auch beim Konvertieren.


----------



## JawMekEf (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte 2GB RAM konnte 
Crysis auf Very High 1280x1024 flüssig
CoD MW2 maximale Settings 1680x1050
Flüssig restliche Games ebenso
Allerdings hab ich 3 RAM Bänke + 1GB Riegel gegrillt.
Nur noch 1Riegel und 1Slot funktionieren noch


----------



## Kaktus (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 939*

Dann wird es doch eigentlich erst recht Zeit hier mal etwas aufzufrischen. Oder?


----------



## JawMekEf (24. Februar 2011)

Jap, aber die alten "Spießer" 
Wissen nich wozu, ich ein neuen PC brauch ^^
Hab auch kein eigenes Budget, da ich erst 12 bin von daher.


----------



## Kaktus (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 939*

Pffff... mit 12 (20 Jahre her), konte ich froh sein wenn ich den Amiga meines Vaters verwenden darf. Spare... Taschengeld und Co. Oma mal was gutes tun. 100e kann man als Kind schnell zusammen bekommen wenn man es richtig versucht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Sockel 939*

MIt zwölf Jahren(fünf Jahre her) hatte ich einen PC, den die Schule ausgemustert hat, der war damals schon uralt (PII)


----------



## JawMekEf (24. Februar 2011)

Lkklll


----------



## JawMekEf (24. Februar 2011)

Hartkor


----------

